# any good smoker for around $500?



## jerseydrew (Dec 7, 2012)

i don't want the char griller cause it is cheap and has to be modified and babysat too much and the horizon and lang are a little pricey. is there an in between at around $500 that would be considered a decent smoker to start with?


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 7, 2012)

been looking around and thinking of picking up the brinkmann trailmaster at my local HD tomorrow with some high heat silicone to seal it up well.


----------



## martinez (Dec 7, 2012)

this thing is awsome i smoke everything on it


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 7, 2012)

$500 will get you an awesome smoker with enough money left over to load it up on the first smoke, a couple cases of beer, and a bottle of whiskey...  Check out the below link... WSM 22.5 that price is out the door... good deal!

http://www.aimtofind.com/grills-and...key-mountain-cooker-pn-731001-2012-model.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

x2

Weber Smokey Mountain


~Martin


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 8, 2012)

picked up a SMS 22.5 for $320 today, local store had it ready to go on sale.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 8, 2012)

Good deal!


~Martin


----------



## icemanrrc (Dec 9, 2012)

Great score!

All you need now is a BBQ Guru. I'd recommend the DigiQ II. Remove the water pan and replace with a clay saucer. With the guru, I can get up to a 16 hour smoke with one ring of charcoal.

Smoke on!


----------

